

Creating Rich Interactive Web Apps With KnockoutJS - techarch
http://blog.monnet-usa.com/?p=354

======
IanDrake
I've been using KO for about a year now, and it's been awesome. Version 1.3 is
in beta now and it's even better. My favorite part is how I can create custom
bindings to work with almost any set of UI widgets I throw at it.

If you know MVVVM, KO just feels natural.

